# Can you all post excatley what SD card worked for you on CM7/ICS?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

all i have is a 2gig card that works. my class 4 32 gig, and class 4 16gig will not work. can you call post what cards (brand, size, and class) you all used so i can see what works for most?

thanks allot


----------



## Jtommyj (Aug 5, 2011)

Komputerbay 32gb class 10 card from amazon works for me on tw,ics,miui,and cm7 roms and was reasonable

http://www.amazon.com/KOMPUTERBAY-Class-MicroSDHC-Speed-adapter/dp/B004OYLNEU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1324994591&sr=8-5


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

PNY 16GB Class 10


----------



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

16gb Class 2 from motorola droid 1.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

32g class 10 sandisk


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

This really shouldn't be in "Development"...but for what it's worth, Adata 16gb Class 10 or Stock Samsung 16gb Class 4 have both worked for me. If your having problems with a SD card maybe try formatting it on your computer and just putting the rom, gapps and kernel you wanna flash on it. And flash everything from a fresh Odin.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used stock since I got the phone


----------



## dzdroid (Sep 6, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I've used stock since I got the phone


me too, fascy sch-i500,16GBcard, purchased ~10/1/10. never flashed one of the "suspected card munching" ROMs though







AirDroid (get it now if it's still free) says:


----------



## bleulin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Dead Droid X ' s 16GB C2.......


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

Stock Samsung 16 GB Class 2 and Patriot 16 GB Class 10 both work in my phone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

16GB class 2 I got with the fascinate. It works when booted, but not in recovery


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

Stock card here

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

I just ordered a PNY 32gb class 10 yesterday from Amazon I'm hoping it works, if not I will go ahead and get the Komputerbay linked at the beginning of this thread. My Sandisk 32gb class 4 can't be read on CM7 or MIUI, It can be read on CM9 but files become corrupt or disappear. Get a class 10 for sure.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

So far my stock sammy 16gb class 2 has been working on my showcase

My gf's showcase came with a sandisk 16gb class 2 and wouldnt work at all.... went and bought a pny 8gb class4 and it works fine


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Pny class 10 16gb


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Pny class 10 16gb


I think you will be happy to know that PNY 32gb class 10 works perfectly as well for MTD roms


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

Fulaman said:


> I just ordered a PNY 32gb class 10 yesterday from Amazon I'm hoping it works, if not I will go ahead and get the Komputerbay linked at the beginning of this thread. My Sandisk 32gb class 4 can't be read on CM7 or MIUI, It can be read on CM9 but files become corrupt or disappear. Get a class 10 for sure.


32gb class 10 PNY microSD card proves to be working, right now I'm on MIUI 1.12.23 but when CM9 bugs are all worked out, I will go back to it. I need a fully functional ROM that's all.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

16gb Class 10 TopRAM card from Amazon for $26


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Fulaman said:


> I think you will be happy to know that PNY 32gb class 10 works perfectly as well for MTD roms


Thats good to hear!


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Stock Mez SD has worked since i bought it.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm usually on MIUI, the card that's been working for me is a Kingston 8GB class 4. Had another off-brand one (8GB, class 4) that didn't work with MTD.


----------



## monkeyzzzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a serial flasher and have flashed almost every known fascinate rom using the card that came with my phone with no problems.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nmalready (Aug 6, 2011)

sandisk 32gb class 4 from amazon. works flawless


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

When I was running CM7 and MIUI I was using the SD card that came with my phone originally. Whichever type that is... Samsung something or other.... never really looked.


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

PNY 32gb class 10 microSD card works flawlessly

Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## DeviChris (Dec 11, 2011)

Dvigue said:


> all i have is a 2gig card that works. my class 4 32 gig, and class 4 16gig will not work. can you call post what cards (brand, size, and class) you all used so i can see what works for most?
> 
> thanks allot


try reformatting the class 4 cards. change the unit allocation size to 64 kilobytes and uncheck the box that says quick format. so far thats working for me but results may vary.

Edit: im using a class 4 16 gig card that came with the phone


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

FWIW I'm using the same Class 2 16gb card that came with my phone on ICS and have had zero errors so far (about a week on build 5). With the same card on MIUI or CM7 I had to format almost daily because of unreadable errors. The only thing I did differently before flashing ICS was that I formatted the card in stock EH03 TW beforehand. I don't know if that made the difference or not but all is well so far.

"the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


----------



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

syborg said:


> Stock Samsung 16 GB Class 2 and Patriot 16 GB Class 10 both work in my phone.


+1 stock 16 gig

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

